

Dropbox Easter Egg? - earbitscom
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=45299&replies=22

======
pud
Here's a video screencast I just made of it:

<http://youtu.be/Yxz6D83Ljp0?hd=1>

~~~
davidandgoliath
Interesting choice of music Pud -- re: skillet --
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Skillet_(band...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Skillet_\(band\))

------
davidandgoliath
Anyone else find it awkward that the post is by a user with no other posts?
Releasing your own easter eggs is kind of lame :)

------
gburt
For those not on Mac OS, it pops up a window that shows you all the Dropbox
founders (and maybe some other engineers or something) and then sends a
message about how they love working on Dropbox, and then some platitudes like
"be yourself" and "love thy neighbor"... all animated between scenes, etc.
like old Demo Scene stuff.

~~~
eridius
The animation looks like bog-standard CoreImage effects.

~~~
devtesla
A good thing, it means that this Easter egg takes up the least amount of space
possible :p.

------
jwco
Tom Hoover is Drew's fraternity bro, MIT '05 Course 6 classmate, and Bit 9 co-
worker prior to Dropbox taking off.

He also installed Gentoo on my old laptop so I could take a Structure and
Interpretation of Classical Mechanics.

------
petercooper
It only seems to work once so make sure you wait and watch the animation. I
was going to record it to put on YouTube but couldn't make it happen any more
times :-(

------
adamlafave
image of the ending:
[http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5455/screenshot20110930at857....](http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5455/screenshot20110930at857.png)

------
thestoicjester
Neat. I'm pretty sure that text at the beginning is a reference to a similar
easter egg from an old version of windows (95 maybe?).

~~~
d_r
I remember this as well. Found a video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFclEc4sCUo>

------
ckeck
Kind of reminds me of the Quake 2 easter egg / hidden room after the final
boss (forward to about 2:55)

<http://youtu.be/xCuTQ0pVQQQ>

------
benwerd
I find it weird that so many easter eggs turn out to be the credits for a
piece of software. Shouldn't that stuff be proudly displayed front and center?

------
kulpreet
Looks to me like someone was having a little too much fun playing around with
CoreImage effects :)

------
cowperson098
Anyone else suddenly reminded of that Windows 95 easter egg?

~~~
WalterGR
Yes, other people were reminded of that. Search the comments for the word
"Windows". (Ctrl+F or Apple+F in your web browser.)

~~~
cowperson098
i sped read gud.

------
matth
I stumbled upon another well-known Dropbox easter egg last week:
[http://duzour.tumblr.com/post/10499147971/dropbox-is-so-
awes...](http://duzour.tumblr.com/post/10499147971/dropbox-is-so-awesome-i-
want-to-marry-it)

~~~
power78
I hope you don't mean the "grab a snickers" wording. That is not an Easter
egg.

